# Greetings



## Snooze (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello there. I'm primarily involved with pet rats, and know very little about mice. A mouse question has arisen, so I thought I would bring my question to this discussion board:

Can a wire cage with 1/4" openings be used for breeding mice?
In other words, would such a cage be escape proof for a mother mouse and her litter, once the babies become mobile ?

(the wire mesh is advertised as 1/4", the actual openings may be a tad smaller)

....Is that enough of an intro? 
I'll post the question in the appropriate forum as soon as possible.

- Snooze (the rat lady)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

which cage is it?


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey and welcome I'm new here as well! I'm not so sure about inches but if that's 1cm it might just be a little too big I only have 2 half barred cages and one is 1cm apart with 2 brothers living in and the other is a breeder male which is even smaller at about 3/4 of a centimetre. You might be able to get away with breeding in that.

Hope that helps


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

